# Challenge extended but w/a twist



## LittleRibbie (Oct 16, 2009)

Chances has some great new products, halters,lead ropes, T's!!! Order anything from the site and a secret elf will donate $2.00. for each item Check out the Main Forum for more details....HAPPY SHOPPERS = HAPPY HORSES!!!

First, just a little background and why Ive decided to do this challenge:

My mom passed away 3 yrs. ago on Christmas Eve and Nov 3rd would have been her 63rd birthday so I have been thinking alot about her the last several weeks. She had severe COPD and was unable to make the trip to Fla to visit, there fore she was never able to see any of my horses. She was able to see my dogs and would always call and ask about them and insist I send he pictures that she would always display right next to her 2 legged grandchildren throughout the house. When I started with the horses she would continue to always ask about them and also want to see pictures or at least have pictures that she could show her friends. She stopped asking for the 2 legged grandchildren from me years ago but knew that the dogs and horses are what I truly loved and always supported me. She would always welcome ( well most always welcome ) the stray animals that I would bring home as a kid. She never knew about the bat that I had in the shoe box for a week!!

Anyway, my sisters and I would for the last couple yrs. get together sometime in Nov. for a few days and celebrate Moms birthday. This yr. we are unable to do so because of other commitments.

IN MEMORY OF MY WONDERFUL MOM who never got to see my little horses but would never make me turn any animal away. I would like to challenge 1,000 forum members!! To each send $1.00

For every $1.00 you send to Chances I would be honored, along with my Mom to match your amount up to $1,000.00. Just think...that would be $2,000.00 to help with rescues. Winter is around the corner and for those of us that maybe cant take in another horse or volunteer to do other things ( I for one cant help any other way...My computer skills are very limited lol ) this could be a way of helping in some small way. So for every $1.00 you send you would really be sending in $2.00.

PLEASE DO NOT SEND ANY $$ to me.

I am hoping Gini or Shannon or someone can come on and let you know how or where to send your $1.00.

The dead line in Midnight Nov. 3. Please Help Keep Some Minis Warm This Winter.....cause my Mom is watching!!

[SIZE=10pt]*Heidi thank you from CMHR. What a wonderful tribute to your Mom!!*[/SIZE]

The addy's are

Paypal in the send to put

[email protected]

snail mail to

CMHR

% Gini Acton

16340 N Coronado View Rd

Tucson, AZ 85739











Happy Birthday Mom


----------



## Connie P (Oct 17, 2009)

OMGOODNESS Heidi! That is more than generous of you! Thank you SO very much!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 17, 2009)

I just sent in some money, wish I had more to send!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you thank you thank you.... horses dont care if its only a nickle and neither do we !!! Thank you


----------



## bevann (Oct 18, 2009)

I will be sending money.Chances is such a good cause.


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 18, 2009)

$12 bucks from my aunt.


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh what a wonderful thing to do Heidi.. Bless your heart!

I got my Pal from Chances and know just how great they are with helping so many sweethearts.

I will send $10 to help..

Thanks

again.

Missy


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 18, 2009)

Great cause,we sent money



.I'm sorry about your mom,great what a great way to honor her. Lets raise some money!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SilverDollar (Oct 18, 2009)

How generous of you! What a wonderful and thoughtful way to honor your Mother. You're Mom sounds like my Mom...my husband and I don't have two-legged children, just our "fur kids" and my Mom calls them her "grandanimals". I send her photos as well and make mini scrapbooks of my critters for her.

I just sent my donation via PayPal. My company also matches dollar for dollar so my donation will be matched twice!





My condolences on the loss of your Mom. She sounds like a great lady.





Rebecca


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 19, 2009)

You guys are awesome. Gini has been sending me copies of all your donations and they are really starting to add up. If we can all think of someone/or something we would like to honor and send a dollar these horses can get the help they deserve. I realize money is so tight for many of us right now so thanks you all so much for helping out.

Heidi


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just want to keep this thread going,we have till Nov. 3rd



.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 20, 2009)

Would it be possible to get a cross reference of this on the main forum so maybe more people could see it?


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree that we should cross reference this to the main forum.

WTG Heidi.....


----------



## barnbum (Oct 25, 2009)

I've never looked on this part of the forum before this moment... and LittleRibbie--I have to tell you this: My mom was a horse lover. She died at age 61 on Nov 4, 1997. I was holding her hand, my dad was holding the other.

She had a big ole gelding named Captain before I was born. I saw pictures--gorgeous horse! My dad told me she was a bit intimidated by him, and once kids came, he was sold. She never had another horse, but she loved her dogs... she has a Pomeranian, a Great Dane, a doxen mix, a collie... usually one at a time, sometimes two. She loved that I had a horse all through high school. She died before I was finally able to get a big horse again, and before I made the switch to minis. I KNOW with all my heart, she would have been over here loving on them as I do. My parents only live(d) two miles away--Dad still does.

So, I will accept your challenge, on behalf of our equine loving moms,



:wub and go send some money right now.


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 25, 2009)

Bumpedy, Bump, Bump!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 28, 2009)

Please keep it coming people. We just got 9 horses in that need help really bad.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 28, 2009)

A question for Heidi just for clarification purposes......are you matching *$l.00* or are you matching any amount donated? In other words, if someone donates $20 are you matching the first $1 or the whole amount? Either way just wanted to say that I think it's a very generous offer.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 28, 2009)

If you donate 20.00 I will also donate 20.00

If you donate 5.00 I will also donate 5.00

If you donate 1,000.00 ......I will run for the hills.....

We have got some lots of 1.00 and lots of 20.00.....Chances appreciates it all and so do the horses

Thank you all so so much!!


----------



## Kim (Nov 2, 2009)

What a generous offer - you've got another donation! BUT I would never have seen this if I hadn't accidentally clicked on the Chance's forum. Is there a way you could post this to the main forum? I'm sure there are likely a lot of people like myself that would donate if they saw this message, but who don't read this forum.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Kim, Thanks so much for the donation, someone was nice enough last week to cross post on the Main Forum...it may have dropped back a bit by now.

The challenge is now even better!!! Go look on the Main Forum for some new shopping incentives!!!


----------



## sparky (Nov 3, 2009)

Jimmy (adopted mini at the AntelopecreekRanch) is donating $10.00 in honor of his new home. And he wants to add $1 for each of his new pasture friends. ($7.00). Mom said she would do the membership thing, only last years $25.00. Let's see, that would be $25 + $10 + $7 = $42.00... but wait!! Dad just came in and said to make it $50.00, (he likes round figures!).. So Connie and company, you will be getting Moms check (sent today) from me (jimmy) and my friends to help out where needed for my unknown friends...Happy Holidays to all!!

Happy Trails, yeah


----------



## Connie P (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you SO very much everyone!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Sparky!






Congratulations on your new mini Sparky. Dont forget to post pictures of him on the photo page!!

P.S. Thanks to your Dad too!!


----------

